# PDSA or RSPCA assistance for broken leg



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

*This is not me nor any of my dogs*

I know, via another forum, of somebody who claims to have a 14wk puppy with a probable broken leg.

The owner claims that it will cost £1000 to fix, the money they most definitely don't have, they also have no insurance.

Without condemning their current actions - what would/could either the RSPCA or PDSA do for their dog and what would they have to do. They believe that the PDSA would take about a month to get paperwork in order before doing anything, meanwhile a puppy has a broken leg - I personally don't believe this to be true re the PDSA. Surely a broken leg is an emergency and as such would be dealt with by them as is, or have I got this all wrong.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

without checking for sure Im pretty certain the PDSA you have to be on benefits or a pensioner to get help from, not sure about the RSPCA hospitals,
but I suspect it could possibly be the same.

There is a charity called Tailwaggers Club Trust who will sometimes help, they look at and treat each case individually, it will depend on the owners circumstances probably.
Tailwaggers Club Trust - helping sick and injured animals there should be some information on there


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

For the pdsa all you need to do is call them make an emergency sit and wait appointment and take proof of rent or council tax benifits, all they do is look at it and make you sign somthing job done you dont have to wait for anything. One of my sisters had to do this for her dog.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just checked RSPCA Harmsworth Hospital, which is in London N7, again you have to be on benefits or low income to take your pets there and live within a certain areas, which I should imagine will apply to all their clinics too.

There is the Blue Cross think they have clinics but again without checking I would think same sort of criteria would apply to be honest.


----------



## Irish Setter Gal (Mar 17, 2011)

Many thanks for the replies - she is on benefits, I'll pass a link to this forum for her to read.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Word or warning - don't leave it too long before you get medical help otherwise you could find yourself on the other side of the law. It's a dilema for sure.

In the meantime ensure the dog or pup doesn't attempt to weight bare on the leg.

Hope you get it sorted - would be worthwhile getting some sort of insurance in place but of course any insurer going forward will exempt that leg.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry meant to say £1000 is a cheap estimate - one of my Great Danes broke a leg as a pup (attacked by another dog) and as she was going through growing stages several major ops were required and it cost 7,500k in total.


----------

